
More Than Half of US Covid Lockdown Closures Permanent: Yelp - mrfusion
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-07-22/more-than-half-of-u-s-business-closures-permanent-yelp-says
======
irrational
I just learned that a restaurant chain that I really liked has decided to
permanently close all of their locations. That really bummed me out. The
restaurant scene is going to look a lot different after this pandemic is over.

